# Celeste is here! (+ Free DIYs!)



## coderp (May 2, 2020)

Hey everyone. I just found Celeste on my island! Come on over and grab a DIY from her   

I also placed a bunch of DIYs on the ground in the enclosed area, which are free. I ask you only take one unless you bring some to leave as well!

No entry fees, but tips are appreciated! 

Dodo code is: 9DSB6

Note: I do time travel, and my game is on May 22. This may be a new zodiac sign period, so if that concerns you, you've been warned!


----------



## Applebunny (May 2, 2020)

Id like to come!


----------



## neroli (May 2, 2020)

On my way!


----------



## krillfish (May 2, 2020)

i'm comin' by! will bring some decent DIYs to swap 
i'll be raaandy from nug nug.


----------



## Thomalk44 (May 2, 2020)

Coming


----------



## Lellyna (May 2, 2020)

Also coming


----------



## froggycrosser (May 2, 2020)

hi! i'm on my way now


----------



## krillfish (May 2, 2020)

i'm so impressed that you managed to corral celeste onto your airplane platform!


----------



## coderp (May 2, 2020)

krillfish said:


> i'm so impressed that you managed to corral celeste onto your airplane platform!


Lmao, I pushed her across two bridges to get her there!!!


----------



## Aliya (May 2, 2020)

Going to stop by! Thank you!


----------



## LexxyRaptor (May 2, 2020)

Island is full ~ I'll still try to stop by. I can drop some free DIYs for people too


----------



## coderp (May 2, 2020)

Gates still open! I'm also going to be afk for a couple minutes, but come on over if you still would like!


----------



## ireneanne (May 2, 2020)

on my way!


----------



## Shaern (May 2, 2020)

Heading out if that's ok


----------



## Master Mage (May 2, 2020)

I’d love to come if that’s okay!


----------



## drchoo (May 2, 2020)

I have a bunch of spare DIY's that I'll bring!


----------



## C_bebopp (May 2, 2020)

Is it full ?? I’d like to visit


----------



## coderp (May 2, 2020)

Ahhh I took my switch too far from the router! Reopening gates, sorry about that! Will post new code shortly

	Post automatically merged: May 2, 2020

New code:

27XJ1


----------



## mayorsam17 (May 2, 2020)

I'm coming! Bringing spare DIY's


----------



## kookey (May 2, 2020)

Would love to come, thanks!


----------



## coderp (May 2, 2020)

Oof, another dc... I think I am gonna end it here, if you commented and didnt get a chance, pm me! Sorry everyone


----------

